# How true



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

I swear this is the same look I've gotten from everyone of my many rescue's.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 27, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I swear this is the same look I've gotten from everyone of my many rescue's.
> 
> View attachment 82816


I’ve gotten that look too, it just tugs at your heart!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Awwwww...


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 27, 2019)

I am choking up, what a doll!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2019)

That's the way my Henry still looks at me.  I've had him a couple or three months now and he went from being a shelter dog to being a thoroughly spoiled housedoggie and he loves it.  He's a wonderful friend and companion and I am so lucky to have found him sitting in that shelter waiting for me!


----------



## toffee (Nov 28, 2019)

I ADORE THAT PIC ''x


----------

